Ask HN: How to read non-fiction books as easy as fiction? - ghostpirate
======
detcader
For me biographies are easier, like The Man Who Loved Only Numbers.

Sometimes I make Anki flash cards for interesting facts, it can serve as a
motivational factor for continuing on.

I feel non-fiction books are supposed to engaged with; I am supposed to stop
for a minute and stare into space turning an idea over in my head, maybe ask
or email someone about it or research it online.

I think people who tear through non-fiction books like fiction often have a
self-cultivated structure to when and how they read books. They pick a book or
topic they're curious about and make sure they apply themselves to it
systematically...

------
aik
1\. You'll be much more motivated when the topic is directly applicable to
your current struggles, so read books on those topics.

2\. You may not know what type of book structure you enjoy reading. Try
reading a lot of different books and think about what seems to be easier for
you. Then find more of those.

------
lm28469
Life is way crazier than any fiction.

The tricky part is to find which style / author fits you.

Pick up a few classics, read 50 pages or so and if you like it continue
otherwise stop and start the next book. After a while you'll have an idea of
what interests you.

~~~
ghostpirate
I tried to follow several non fiction but end up not finishing. Always take
time to digest the idea

